# Young USWNT headed down under.



## what-happened (Nov 10, 2021)

Young USWNT roster announced for upcoming trip to Australia
					

The 22-player roster includes 5 uncapped players.




					www.soccerwire.com
				




Are we turning the page?


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 10, 2021)

No Mallory Pugh?  Gave up college to go pro and it doesn’t seem like it is working out too well a few years later, injuries, traded to different NWSL teams and not really on the USWNT track right now


----------

